# WCA Competitor Tutorial



## Rubiks560 (Jul 2, 2015)

Do you know people who have never been to a competition and are too lazy to read the regs?
Well now we have a video for that!

Very fun video to produce. Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## cashis (Jul 2, 2015)

Cool, ive read the regs like 11 times, but ill watch this anyway before my first comp


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 2, 2015)

Lauren's socks tho  Nice tutorial btw


----------



## Ollie (Jul 2, 2015)

Excellent video


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 2, 2015)

nice video

you forgot to mention no talking about scrambles


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 2, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> nice video
> 
> you forgot to mention no talking about scrambles



You might want to watch the video again, bub.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 2, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> You might want to watch the video again, bub.



yeah, rewatched, noticed the text saying it haha


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 2, 2015)

Great video! I might show this to friends who are competing for the first time.


----------



## Chree (Jul 2, 2015)

Yupper... this is going to be required viewing for our newbies. Posted on the front page of every CubingUSA page and sent out in mass email a week before the comp date.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 2, 2015)

Still wish that there was a comp near me...... The closest one is over 5 hours away...


----------



## Berd (Jul 2, 2015)

Very nice video! Your vidoeography I'd great!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 2, 2015)

Chree said:


> Yupper... this is going to be required viewing for our newbies. Posted on the front page of every CubingUSA page and sent out in mass email a week before the comp date.



Yup! I'm hoping that will be the case for every competition.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 3, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Still wish that there was a comp near me...... The closest one is over 5 hours away...




There might be a competition close to you in the future, just wait! Also, I am holding one in November in San Marcos, TX in November


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 3, 2015)

There are a few things I saw wrong with this video (there may be more):

1:40: The Regulations state that the judge asks, "READY?".

2:23: The attempt is finished after the judge and competitor acknowledge the correctness of the recorded attempt, not when the timer is stopped.

4:18: M, E, and S moves are not described in the current WCA Regulations (more specifically, Article 12).

Additionally, it may have been nice to include that the timer must be started before the 15-second mark in order to avoid over-inspection penalty. Also, perhaps including something regarding A6e (touching the puzzle after stopping the timer, before judge inspects) would have been nice.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 3, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> There are a few things I saw wrong with this video (there may be more):
> 
> 1:40: The Regulations state that the judge asks, "READY?".
> 
> ...



Yeah, these were all pointed out after the video went live...delegates had the chance to make corrections and they decided to say all of this after it went live.

Edit: another thing to keep in mind is this isn't supposed to be the entire regs. Just a short concise video on the absolute bare basics of competing. So some things will just be left to read. I'm sure at some point we'll shoot a v2 with a more precise script.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 3, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Edit: another thing to keep in mind is this isn't supposed to be the entire regs. Just a short concise video on the absolute bare basics of competing. So some things will just be left to read. I'm sure at some point we'll shoot a v2 with a more precise script.



Really looking forward to it!
I've been wanting to make a video like this for quite some time, but haven't had the time nor the resources to make it happen. There has been a real need for videos like this, so vgj!


----------



## APdRF (Jul 3, 2015)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...DE-Basic-rules-to-follow-at-a-WCA-competition

LOL


----------

